

NSA Turned Germany Into Its Largest Listening Post in Europe - outrightfree
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/06/17/germany-nsas-largest-listening-post-europe/

======
fridriksson
Didn't know Germans had so many interesting things to say..

